# Advertising for free



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok iv took it up on my self to start a new one cos the mods have give up checking the old one :wave:

First up is this one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=11400 Advatar has busi name in and he has web link in his profile


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

lol he likes your van though , are the mods all on hols together maybe ?


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Paid today and just updated the avatar after I paid. Been in contact with Whizzer.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ooops :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

lee. said:


> Paid today and just updated the avatar after I paid. Been in contact with Whizzer.


Sorry fela, they are ment to update your state also. also are you a trader or a detailer?


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

No problem mate.

I would be the same.

I was unsure if i should wait till they updated it but my message said paid from 28/10/08 - 28/10/09 so i'm not missing out.

I'm a trader and detailer.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

lee. said:


> No problem mate.
> 
> I would be the same.
> 
> ...


To true mate, you must me paying alot more than us just detailers for the right so i would be the same and straight post from the word go :thumb:


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh wait.

I see what your saying now.

No I'm just a detailer also.

Are you going to tell me I'm breaking rules somewhere now.

If so I will sort i'm not wanting to break rules.

I have paid the DW Detailers Advertising Scheme and that's all.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ i dont know mate ......... i think you have to pay alot of money to be a trader on here tho, just have your profile link go to your services page and you should be ok.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Cheers buddy.

Will update that now.

I spoke to Whizzer and he said that it's just a waiting list to become an approved *TRADER* detailer or to sponser a section.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

The sponsors and traders pay considerably more than the supporters to be able to sell their products. The supporter scheme is only for detailers not for on-line shops.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Now I'm confused.

I have pointed my page to my services only now.

Like i said after speaking to whizzer he mentioned that it's a waiting list but maybe he means it's a waiting list and it cost more.

I have a bit of a dilema then.

I have paid the Detailers Advertising Scheme and I can advertise my services only.

But my Services are on the same site as the shop.

My banner that is currently under construction has the words

"The latest detailing producst" and it also shows the logos of the manufacturers who's products we supply.

Can somebody clear this up for me. A mod preferably.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

From the DW supporter sign up page it clearly says the following:



> *Please Note.This is for detailing companies and not a place for a e-tailer/Retailer to join to sell products*. Membership to this scheme may be revoked at any time without notice should any detailer be found to be abusing the system.DW have the right to refuse access to this section. Please pm Whizzer once you have joined.


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah I seen that but that's where my problem is that's what I'm trying to say.

I'm advertising my services. I want to become a trader also but whizzer has informed me that it's a waiting list.

Trouble is when you are on my services page you can still click the shopping category at one side and the shopping basket at the other.

What do you suppose i do?


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Will be back soon to check on this.

Away home.

Never knew paying money for something could be so complicated.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Your going to pay 8-10x that of a pro sup, the likes of PB etc are paying trader rates,


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Lee, 

Whizzer has forwarded me your pm's with regards to DETAILER STATUS and TRADER STATUS. 

As you are now aware at the present time there is no TRADER spots available but this may change soon. 

For the present time we are happy for you to advertise your services as a DETAILER but this cannot link back to your website that sells products nor must it state in your signature. 

If this is going to be a problem for you then we will of course refund you your subscription until such a time as a trader section or sponsor section becomes available. 

Please feel free to pm Whizzer with your decision. 

DWC


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

As per Chiefie a section of one of the pm's i sent

_"The Dw supporter allows a signature , increased pm space , access to the business section and allowed to post within the Studio section . You will also be added to the need a detailer thread ... It is designed for Detailers to show off there work"_

_"I hope thats what you were expecting as its not designed for traders i.e shops "_

Let me know if it is going to be a problem for you Lee - I guess as Chiefie suggests pm me


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Possibly??

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91029


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Definately, but not actually saying it, last couple of threads with van racking and now sig.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90987&page=2


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90796&page=2

James B's mate DotNetDave touting for business again.....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ bad link mate ??

Hes quite bad for it actually and even after i help him out.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

If that's the Assisted Details thread, I had to laugh that he offered his own services several times (and fair play to him for doing so I guess), then when the offer wasn't taken got he hump and wanted it closed.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

He PMed a Guy who's car i had already done once (ie my client came on and said how happy he was) saying he will do the top ups etc half my price and stuff once (granted this was a while back) i had a good moan at him about it, and for a while he was ok, but hes offering left right and center to do paying jobs (and yes he charges),


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Thats the thread Paul...... cant find it now.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Should lock and delete a few threads up there now and that Deanchilds takes the pi$$

Robbie


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Just awaiting PM reply form Whizzer to find where we stand.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Possibly??
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91029


Got to laugh at people from Devon, Bath and other locations asking someone in Scotland how much a unit costs, like its going to be the same price all over the country :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

maybe they're thinking of moving as there's hardly any detailers in Scotland :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> He PMed a Guy who's car i had already done once (ie my client came on and said how happy he was) saying he will do the top ups etc half my price and stuff


Surferossa does that with me fecking murder i tell thee, but we just plod along :thumb:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Got to laugh at people from Devon, Bath and other locations asking someone in Scotland how much a unit costs, like its going to be the same price all over the country :lol:


Whoopps, didn't realise he was that far away, would still be interesting to know mind.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not many people will say ought right on a forum how much rent they pay etc, 

As a guide a nice little place to work from is going to cost from 8-20K+ PA with rent & rates, most places around me go for 1.5K PM rent & rate, then you have lecy, Bins (these are not inc in rates like your home is) and your insurance will shoot up if your working from your own place and keeping cars in.

A place we rent for another business (im a partner in) is in central London and cost around 5-7X whats quoted above, and its only 45 min drive from my house, as Bry said its all about location.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

The assisted detail thread is soon going to turn into a free for all.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> The assisted detail thread is soon going to turn into a free for all.


Already has a long long long time ago


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Website in profile,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=625


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Definately, but not actually saying it, last couple of threads with van racking and now sig.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90987&page=2


Getting worse.:wall:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Getting worse.:wall:


Pi$$ taker :wall:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

He's just started another one,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91111

Will leave it to the guys now to sort.:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Come on mods sort this guy out.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

The fact he's said he's gone quiet is surely not an advert though! I was tempted to post, 'if you're good, you won't go quiet' then thought better of it. I admit he is pushing it a bit. Nay, a lot.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> 'if you're good, you won't go quiet'


I typed them exact words and thought better of it..........


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I do that all the time. Type a big rant, and then delete it and hit the back button. Honestly, I should stop coming on here.. it's not good for my health.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> 'if you're good, you won't go quiet'


Brave words at a time like this Paul :tumbleweed:


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> Brave words at a time like this Paul :tumbleweed:


Hence why I didn't post it mate!

I'm really busy at the mo though, so could have backed up my statement! Although who knows what December holds..


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Depends what you call really busy mate, 

IMO really busy would be booking in to mid 09 booking in to Dec would not fill me with confidence to boast.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Fair nuff mate. If I have 4 weeks full I consider that to be busy, but then I don't have a unit/big overheads etc to keep, so I can get away with that. And I do agree with you, hence why i didn't post it. lol.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Fair nuff mate. If I have 4 weeks full I consider that to be busy, but then I don't have a unit/big overheads etc to keep, so I can get away with that. And I do agree with you, hence why i didn't post it. lol.


I dont have big over heads mate, My business has no loans, my van is paid for in full, and my unit is paid till late next year (all of its bills too) even my home is owned ought right  i could get through a quiet month or 2 with out even feeling it mate, Iv done the whole debt thing before at a age of 19 owing nearly twice my my age in Ks, never again and iv learnt alot from that.

4 weeks is very good for this time of year i dont deny that but i would not go shouting from the roof tops about it either, and given the way things are going i would not LOL


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Indeed, *hence why I didn't post what I was going to!!*


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Indeed, *hence why I didn't post what I was going to!!*


I still say its a ****y thing to post even in here


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

anyone that said they were booked 5 days a week till mid 09 is talking out there poopa :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

all a load of bollocky ******** if you ask me , he stumps up the £150 next week and everyones hi welcome .
personally i think there should be a mininum of 5 years , of which i only just qualify , not a fancy website and £150 to spare


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Who needs mods when you've got me!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1148282&postcount=44


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, mods, as you can't actually pull the thread, LOL!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> all a load of bollocky ******** if you ask me , he stumps up the £150 next week and everyones hi welcome .
> personally i think there should be a mininum of 5 years , of which i only just qualify , not a fancy website and £150 to spare


Ultimately though, like any business, they won't last, no matter how flashy their website is. If they don't have the customer service and quality of work to back it all up, they'll crash and burn.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> all a load of bollocky ******** if you ask me , he stumps up the £150 next week and everyones hi welcome .
> personally i think there should be a mininum of 5 years , of which i only just qualify , not a fancy website and £150 to spare


yer i remember some one going mental and nearly leaving cos some guy topped up on his patch with a big fancy unit and a huge thread on refurb, once he signed up, they become mates and now uses his place to work from :doublesho:lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

biggest threads in this section are these , so that tells me something isnt quite right , dont like to state the obvious like


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

james b said:


> yer i remember some one going mental and nearly leaving cos some guy topped up on his patch with a big fancy unit and a huge thread on refurb, once he signed up, they become mates and now uses his place to work from :doublesho:lol:


Haha. That was a curious quirk of fate if I ever saw one.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Not really mate, iv seen it happen alot, people slag others off in threads then the guy joins up and his in the circle so to speak,


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

james b said:


> yer i remember some one going mental and nearly leaving cos some guy topped up on his patch with a big fancy unit and a huge thread on refurb, once he signed up, they become mates and now uses his place to work from :doublesho:lol:


Hmmmm....sounds strangley familiar for some reason....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Website in profile,
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=625


look where it goes now


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> He's just started another one,
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91111
> 
> Will leave it to the guys now to sort.:thumb:


sorted


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> look where it goes now


Lol, spot on!!! :thumb::lol:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> look where it goes now


And look at the last 10 visitors :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Is this a checky way of promotion, ok i know no rules are really being broken but it dose make it pretty clear what people are up to............. 

RS components


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91176

van in the last photo.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL. He had to edit one of the pics out because interior was still dirty :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> LOL. He had to edit one of the pics out because interior was still dirty :lol:


D1ck :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

And advertising he has customers in his other one.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91170


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

there are alot of "valeters" on here now using a few detailing bits lol


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

james b said:


> Is this a checky way of promotion, ok i know no rules are really being broken but it dose make it pretty clear what people are up to.............
> 
> RS components


is this my fault for mentioning them?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> LOL. He had to edit one of the pics out because interior was still dirty :lol:


and those who missed the pedal shot :










:lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> and those who missed the pedal shot :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is "the pedal shot" the detailing equivalent of the "money shot"?:lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL!!!

How that very interior should look:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for that useful post Gaz, I now know what a clean BM interior should look like :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Its half term, i'm bored out of my brains, leave me alone :lol:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

go to the pub :lol:

got a taste for pub lunches at about your age, and its where i spent my 6th form hahahaha! only prob was that most of the teachers did too


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Pub? No thanks, i'd have to get out of bed for that


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Get a really fit 17/18 y/o bird with 34 DD's & a paunchant for buggery!!!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> Get a really fit 17/18 y/o bird with 34 DD's & a paunchant for buggery!!!


And don't forget the photos


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

The Detail Doctor said:


> a paunchant


does that mean she's got a beer belly?

Gaz - wrap yourself in a duvet, struggle to the pub and plonk yourself infront of the log fire. Warm and snug, like being in bed but with beer on tap :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Now this is taking the pi$$ IMO

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82428


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

No this one is taking the pee, I don't normally worry about these things, but the comment he made saying "sod that" to paying the fees was taking the pee

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

christ he was stubborn.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Cheers Mark :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Now this is taking the pi$$ IMO
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=82428


But you gave him info


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> But you gave him info


Cos nothing gets done any way mate


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

james b said:


> Cos nothing gets done any way mate


:lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

:lol: that guys now stuck the pic up in the new thread he's started - some people


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91357

P2P website in profile


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Todd can take a 2 week ban for his efforts tonight.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

How comes this guy has still got a link in his profile? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=625

We all pay for this privalage and this was pointed out a few days ago now and nothing was done, he was quick enough to give me a public slap in the face on another forum simply for saying a wax was worth it as i use it enough, on a forum he pays to add on


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

forgot to mention, Nathan still has his web addy in profile too.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> forgot to mention, Nathan still has his web addy in profile too.


he dose indeed :tumbleweed:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Loads of blatant business use in the Showroom at the moment.

This guy has plates with his website:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91500


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This is getting a little silly now, i try not to moan to much but i feel the moderating of people advertising for free has got let a little to lose now and people are strating to take the pi$$ left right and center


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Agree, it obviously seems that the message isn't being put across well enough, or people are just being incredibly stupid.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

It does need a clamp down. Supporters can help by pointing out the rules to 'offenders'. Point in case - I told the guy displaying the plates that he was breaking rules and he said he'll take note.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Agree, it obviously seems that the message isn't being put across well enough, or people are just being incredibly stupid.


I don't think people are stupid; they're just pushing it to see what they can get away with.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Tougher punishment too. Instant 24 hour ban or similar.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> It does need a clamp down. Supporters can help by pointing out the rules to 'offenders'. Point in case - I told the guy displaying the plates that he was breaking rules and he said he'll take note.


Been there done that and got a right slagging off for it, so i think i will pass, its the forum managements job to make sure people are not getting what we pay for, for free, thats not a dig but just the way i see it now after stepping in and making a right **** of my self a few times (i do that alot and im trying not to but i feel i may have just done it again with this post) [email protected] it im bailing oooooooooooooooooout


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i thought non uk members were ok


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

I can appreciate how it makes the supporter the 'bad guy' to be pointing out the rules. As you say, the onus is really on the moderators.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes, but if someone is doing something that I have paid £150.00 to have be able to do, and is then getting away with it, that IMO isn't right.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Guys we have been a bit thin on the ground recently as both Neil and I have been away for the last week (Neil is quite busy in chicago) but I take your points. we'll discuss what can be done to improve turnaround times and come back to you


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

From that, it would suggest that there are not enough moderators.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I think the last part of your sentence is way too harsh and off the mark Gaz.

However maybe another couple of mods would help things as the forum is now getting quite large hence more threads appearing with these issues.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I say make me a Mod and il just ban ever [email protected] that gets on my nervs ....... Gaz your first on the list LOL


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Envy Valeting said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=91357
> 
> P2P website in profile


still there too


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Heres an idea that I will discuss with the other mods

I will lock this thread and start a new adver for free thread. Zero spam will be tolerated!

Every day as a mod looks at the new thread each post from you guys will be looked at and actioned as necessary. We will then delete your post. 

That way you know we have looked at your post and taken a judgement

That way the thread doesn't run into thousands of pages and become a bit of a monster to moderate!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Envy Valeting said:


> still there too


Sorted


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Good idea that Mark :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Ok,

That solves Advertising for Free being millions of pages long, but if there are no moderators there to take appropriate action against the offenders, then we're back to square one.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mark , 

What works best - hitting the report buttin on posting on here ?

Whilst its nice to slag people off etc , it can get a bit spammy in here for you guys to go through this thread plus the million others.

Or another suggestion - a 'Advertising for free' section in this section , and post one offence per thread. Each thread can be deal with & locked individually.

Easy for you guys to see & moderate

my little 2p


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thas fair but could WE maybe keep this thread just to have some banter about it etc and have another (as a sticky) and all we post in it is a link and the problems we see with that post? you deal with the post and delete our post from that thread, nice and easy.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

alanjo99 said:


> Or another suggestion - a 'Advertising for free' section in this section , and post one offence per thread. Each thread can be deal with & locked individually.


thanks mate it will be considered:thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

alanjo99 said:


> Mark ,
> 
> What works best - hitting the report buttin on posting on here ?
> 
> ...


works better for me


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

My post was deleted because?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Just get rid of the "supporters" and payed advertising =all problem solved.

I know i have put a few threads forward myself in the past but for **** sake its only £150 you paid. Some of you guys act like you own the forum now.

Whizzer/Mods Im sure its nice to have the extra funds to help run DW but is it worth all this hassle???


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Or another suggestion - a 'Advertising for free' section in this section , and post one offence per thread. Each thread can be deal with & locked individually.


Great idea, but once again, back to square one.

Am I being stupid? Seriously? Its staring me in the face.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Its £150.00 they havn't paid.

If I walked into a shop, and bought something, then the person behind me got it for free and didn't have to pay, you'd be a little annoyed correct?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Just get rid of the "supporters" and payed advertising =all problem solved.
> 
> I know i have put a few threads forward myself in the past but for **** sake its only £150 you paid. Some of you guys act like you own the forum now.
> 
> Whizzer/Mods Im sure its nice to have the extra funds to help run DW but is it worth all this hassle???


Meawwwwwwwwwwww Ooooooooooouch,  Its not much hastle if its kept on top of, its just it seems the past week of 2 there seems to be more and more and more posts from non paying members that break the rules, i would hate to lose this place as a place to advertise my work, and would happily pay 5times what i do to advertise on here, they ask for 150 and thats fair they get it but you got to make sure people dont take the absolute out right pi$$ some times.

Also if you do away with all teh pro sups this place would be a mad free for all IMO of valeters and detailers pulging the [email protected] out of there business.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

just seems all too much agro for the mods to police. Losing the scheme will see the forum back to how it used to be and will lose that us/them divide and all is happy IMHO


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> just seems all too much agro for the mods to police. Losing the scheme will see the forum back to how it used to be and will lose that us/them divide and all is happy IMHO


Maybe ........ Maybe not i say not, this forum has moved on alot from the first time i came on here. i dont think it will ever be the same as it was,


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Gleamingkleen said:


> just seems all too much agro for the mods to police. Losing the scheme will see the forum back to how it used to be and will lose that us/them divide and all is happy IMHO


I can't say I'll be happy if we loose the support scheme since I recntly paid up....


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just to clarify this isn't about the judgments we make, more so assisting us so we can prioritise our resources:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Sorry to be a reall [email protected] but another one LOL http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=4745 web link in profile


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

james b said:


> Meawwwwwwwwwwww Ooooooooooouch,  Its not much hastle if its kept on top of, *its just it seems the past week of 2 there seems to be more and more and more posts from non paying members that break the rules*, i would hate to lose this place as a place to advertise my work, and would happily pay 5times what i do to advertise on here, they ask for 150 and thats fair they get it but you got to make sure people dont take the absolute out right pi$$ some times.
> 
> Also if you do away with all teh pro sups this place would be a mad free for all IMO of valeters and detailers pulging the [email protected] out of there business.


totally agree James but people will continue to try and break the rules and advertise for free..

i have got my money worths from advertising on here many times over but since this scheme has started it has caused nothing but trouble and a divide between us and them and Im sure has caused alot of work for the mods which Im sure they could do with out


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

hitting the report button works best for me


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> Sorry to be a reall [email protected] but another one LOL http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=4745 web link in profile


Unless blue got there before me mate looks like one I did months ago, removedbymods.com?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Great idea, but once again, back to square one.
> 
> Am I being stupid? Seriously? Its staring me in the face.


what is ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> Unless blue got there before me mate looks like one I did months ago, removedbymods.com?


i just did it


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mark even said it himself.

That there aren't enough moderators. Or, I don't like to say it, yes its harsh, and i'm probably going to get slaughtered for saying this, but the current moderators are not completing their jobs due to various reasons out of our control.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont think it needs more mods, i think the thread idea would make things easier...... maybe a three stike rule as well then a week or 2 ban


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Mark even said it himself.
> 
> That there aren't enough moderators. Or, I don't like to say it, yes its harsh, and i'm probably going to get slaughtered for saying this, but the current moderators are not completing their jobs due to various reasons out of our control.


lmao, JOB, we do it for free you know:wall:

who do you suggest we get as extra mods then


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

182_blue said:


> lmao, JOB, we do it for free you know:wall:
> 
> who do you suggest we get as extra mods then


I say PMV gav :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

How the offending posts are put across isn't the problem. I understand you are unpaid, although its still your responsibility to ensure members follow the rules.

I'm not in a position to suggest Moderators.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> I say PMV gav :thumb:


i was thinking Bailes


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> How the offending posts are put across isn't the problem. I understand you are unpaid, although its still your responsibility to ensure members follow the rules.
> 
> I'm not in a position to suggest Moderators.


click the report button, that way i get an email warning me


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

THE WAY THAT POSTS ARE REPORTED IS NOT THE PROBLEM!?

I am talking English?


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

182_blue said:


> lmao, JOB, we do it for free you know:wall:
> 
> who do you suggest we get as extra mods then


ME!!!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

182_blue said:


> lmao, JOB, we do it for free you know:wall:
> 
> who do you suggest we get as extra mods then


As long as its not that **** RMorgan 

Having been a mod on a much much smaller forum its not a job i envy anyone!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> THE WAY THAT POSTS ARE REPORTED IS NOT THE PROBLEM!?
> 
> I am talking English?


some one pee pee on your cocopops


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

182_blue said:


> some one pee pee on your cocopops


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

if its not the way, what is your issue


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> As long as its not that **** RMorgan


Please noooooooooo!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

matt said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


can you tell im poorly today (been in bed all day)


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Always has to come back to age.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Always has to come back to age.


??, where did age come into it ?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I think Gaz is on his period!! Seriously Gaz mate, i think you need to wind your neck in a little. The mods do a good job here and need our support not more hassle. :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well Neils in chicago, I am ill too with a throat infection and haven't been on much this w/e and was away all last week, and Shaun is ill too! 

Thats a bit of a one off!

Anyway its good to get some dialogue going


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Am I being stupid? Seriously? Its staring me in the face.


Put it away and stop playing with it then


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i personally dont search through this thread often due to the off topic bits making it hard to find the objections, then when i do find things i dont know if they have been actioned, for me its better if someone hits report with a brief description, or even just pm's me, that way i get an email i can pick up almost anywhere, and i can action asap


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I think considering how big the forum is, the mod team do a pretty good job of sorting stuff out.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I think considering how big the forum is, the mod team do a pretty good job of sorting stuff out.


agree but some people seem to think different


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

drive 'n' shine said:


> I think considering how big the forum is, the mod team do a pretty good job of sorting stuff out.


Thanks Bry but we are not saying there isn't room for improvement and am sure we can all work together to help etc!!:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Thanks Bry but we are not saying there isn't room for improvement and am sure we can all work together to help etc!!:thumb:


Ban RMorgan that'll be a great improvement :lol:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Ban RMorgan that'll be a great improvement :lol:


Whats his first name anyways?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Ban RMorgan that'll be a great improvement :lol:


dont know about that..he just responded to a post that made me chuckle


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Rhys!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

matt said:


> Whats his first name anyways?


Rhys i think


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys an absolute tool!! i reported one of his posts just 5 mins ago.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

He's always been a baiter ever since i can remember. Certainly a master baiter anyway!!! :lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Gleamingkleen said:


> dont know about that..he just responded to a post that made me chuckle


I found that quite funny too :lol:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Sorry guys. Not had the greatest of weekends.

My bad.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

james b said:


> How comes this guy has still got a link in his profile? http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=625
> 
> We all pay for this privalage and this was pointed out a few days ago now and nothing was done, he was quick enough to give me a public slap in the face on another forum simply for saying a wax was worth it as i use it enough, on a forum he pays to add on


He Hasnt James - he has a link to the need a detailer page ? and i did change that as soon as it was posted as some commented within this thread


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gaz W said:


> Mark even said it himself.
> 
> That there aren't enough moderators. Or, I don't like to say it, yes its harsh, and i'm probably going to get slaughtered for saying this, but the current moderators are not completing their jobs due to various reasons out of our control.


Hmmmm Gaz The mods do a great job on here and sometimes the hassle they get i wonder why they do it as well !!!! Think even you have caused them grief in the past !

I will be speaking to them all about it over the next few days ... now zero tolerance is what you lot want but isnt always the best way forward but remember one rule for all so if i deem that you lot step over the mark then dont go kicking off if you get a ticking off too !!!!


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

matt said:


> Whats his first name anyways?


Rhys, translated to English it means 'Cnutchops'.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> He Hasnt James - he has a link to the need a detailer page ? and i did change that as soon as it was posted as some commented within this thread


He did have a link to http://www.reflectionperfection.co.uk/ but one of the Mods done it already :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Shine On said:


> Rhys, translated to English it means 'Cnutchops'.


Lol :lol::wave:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the 84 must be his age


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> the 84 must be his age


Meaning he is either 24, or very old!!!!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

the latter nobody that young could be so annoying


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I dunno mate - didn't you know everything when you were 24 and then forget it all as you got a bit older? :thumb:

And Gaz - thanks for the kick matey. I guess knowing that your Mum's going to pass away within a matter of days sort of puts DW into perspective (has for me anyway so apologies for being a sh1te moderator recently).


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> That there aren't enough moderators. Or, I don't like to say it, yes its harsh, and i'm probably going to get slaughtered for saying this, but the current moderators are not completing their jobs *due to various reasons out of our control.*


As I said, I understand that there may be issues such as work etc. I'm very sorry to hear that Andy


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I think you just need to chill out Gaz, it's an internet forum at the end of the day. If you feel you're getting irritated everytime you log on then just take a break from it all, thats why i disappear for a while cos you can get dragged into things that really arent worth bothering with!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

AndyC said:


> I dunno mate - didn't you know everything when you were 24 and then forget it all as you got a bit older? :thumb:
> 
> And Gaz - thanks for the kick matey. I guess knowing that your Mum's going to pass away within a matter of days sort of puts DW into perspective (has for me anyway so apologies for being a sh1te moderator recently).


sorry to hear that andy , but i must have missed that part of growing up , at that stage id only been a few years out of my apprenticeship, and where i was working if you stepped out of line or thought you knew it all you got your ar5e kicked big time , and the learning continued right up to now


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> sorry to hear that andy , but i must have missed that part of growing up , at that stage id only been a few years out of my apprenticeship, and where i was working if you stepped out of line or thought you knew it all you got your ar5e kicked big time , and the learning continued right up to now


Therein lies the problem mate - no proper apprenticeships any more hence most know it all at that age :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought this got pulled?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90939


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Andy im really sorry to hear about that, my thoughts are with you and your family



Valet Magic said:


> I thought this got pulled?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=90939


Robbie hes copied your idea....... custom colour coded interior 

Seriously tho that van build is a proper lash up, do we really want that as a guide on how to build your detailing van


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

oops theres me trying to help and all


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=11196

website in profile.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

and another:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=269


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah hes just mentioned in a thread that hes going to pay the subs when he gets some cash. I usually check the profiles when people say things like that.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

done .


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

That Nickmcuk has twoc'd the first page off James's site too. Word for word!

http://www.mcuky-detailing.co.uk/index.html

Unless it was the other way round, and that's what you were doing earlier James. LOL!


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Is it me, or does 'Mcuky Detailing', look like it should be 'Mucky Detailing', but its spelt wrong? Looks a bit bad IMO.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

He got an email about that too. he done the same ah yer my mate built it i gave him your site as well as others for inspiration, any way hes going to do it ASAP


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

:lol: I did a detail on a Disco 3 right next door to him a few months back


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Is it me, or does 'Mcuky Detailing', look like it should be 'Mucky Detailing', but its spelt wrong? Looks a bit bad IMO.


I dunno even how you pronounce it.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Do you even pronounce it? Or is one of those ****, you say "F - C - U - K"?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

panama said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=11196
> 
> website in profile.


sorted :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

alanjo99 said:


> and another:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=269


sorted


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nick's unit is at the end of my best mate's garden - it's his mate's valeting company he's using I believe. Actually quite a neat little setup TBH and always appears very busy - lots of trade work I think as there's usually lots of unregistered motors sat in the yard.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Deanchilds still at it.:wall:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1158013&postcount=27


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Deanchilds still at it.:wall:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1158013&postcount=27


Sorted


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Deanchilds still at it.:wall:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1158013&postcount=27


This guy needs banning for 2 days as a warning


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

website in profile.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=15452


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> website in profile.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=15452


That sites allowed dude


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Web addy in profile

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=17484


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

james b said:


> Web addy in profile
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/member.php?u=17484


sorted


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

This is a fecking joke if he doesnt get a ban for a few weeks i'm sure i wont be the only one miffed.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1158931&postcount=16

I also reported it and judging by the comments in this section hes constantly at it.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> This is a fecking joke if he doesnt get a ban for a few weeks i'm sure i wont be the only one miffed.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1158931&postcount=16
> 
> I also reported it and judging by the comments in this section hes constantly at it.


Thats a bit naughty :tumbleweed:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Gleammachine said:


> Deanchilds still at it.:wall:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=1158013&postcount=27


and he now has his first infraction :thumb:

Profile Infraction 
Reason: Commercial/Advertising Post 05-11-2008 07:21 AM by WHIZZER 1 / 15-11-2008 07:21 AM View


----------

